# Swell Reptiles UK



## GreenTreePython (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone else had any problems with Swell?

I placed an order and it came the next day. Unfortunately that's where the positive things to say about them stop. The thermometer I ordered was cracked on opening the box. The box and packaging was in perfect condition so it must have left well in that condition. Not great quality control.

It's over a week now and I still have no replacement. Just spoke to them and they said it might be with me on Thursday!! Total pain in the butt as I'm picking up my new GTP on Friday and need it.

Sorry, just thought I'd share that with you. Call it therapy!!!


----------



## maddy (Aug 20, 2008)

Bad.. not aloud to say company names  but never used them. sorry to hear about ya problem. 

atleast the postage was fast


----------

